# Icelark ex Finmark



## CLIVE R786860 (Sep 27, 2008)

can any one help i am looking for any information or pics of the above small tanker that was sent down to the Fallklands in about 83-84.I understand that she had stainless steel tank and once took cider out to Portugal and wine back to the uk sorry but this is all the information i have.thanks lads


----------



## R831814 (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16708

I think there is another photo on this site as well.

I sailed on her as Mate and 2nd Mate before the Falklands. Our bread and butter run was synthetic latex from UK to Helsinki and Talloil (Oil from pine trees, I think) from Sweden to Hamburg/Hull. We did also carry various cargo such as acetic acid, liquid chalk used in manufacture of tablets (paracetemol etc.)

Great little ship but slower than a slow snail. However, we did 6 weeks on and 6 off so you could live with it.(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I did a job on her and the details along with links to pictures are here -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=251902&postcount=81
Cheers
Kris


----------



## CLIVE R786860 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Ice Lark*

Thanks lads this is indeed the ship i was looking for,most impressed by speed of your replies. Kind regards Clive


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Reg Mercer said:


> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16708
> 
> 
> Great little ship but slower than a slow snail. However, we did 6 weeks on and 6 off so you could live with it.(Thumb)


I recall she had sponsons fitted for the Falklands run, we gdischarged civigas (petrol) into Icelark from MV Lucerna for distribution round the islands. They said the sponsons slowed her by over a knot.


----------



## R831814 (Jun 9, 2006)

R798780 said:


> I recall she had sponsons fitted for the Falklands run, we gdischarged civigas (petrol) into Icelark from MV Lucerna for distribution round the islands. They said the sponsons slowed her by over a knot.


The sponsons were fitted well before the Falklands as she had them when I was there. I think the first time I sailed on her (1979) she didn't have them but when I went back later she did.
I left Sealion Shipping just prior to the Falklands but, ironically, joined the Cableship "Iris" just in time to go to the Falklands....(EEK) Seems I was destined to go there whatever I did (Jester)


----------



## stevenmacca56 (Jul 21, 2019)

hi gents..was looking something up when i came across this site...i had the pleasure of sailing on ICE LARK in '77 my first ship as galley rat. master was peter roberts from my home town of otley, bosun was a guy called kenny {welsh}, cook tony walters, who i had the great pleasure of meeting again last year after 40 years.. he was still on her down the falklands.


----------

